# Knives for family



## Will_Owe80 (Dec 26, 2018)

Curious as to what knives everyone is using for their family. If your home crew is like mine you don't want them using your high end professional knives. My brood tend to leave used knives in the sink or on the countertops. Sometimes they might not use cutting boards. I currently let them use and older Global that I retired. I've been on this site for awhile, I am familiar with the temperament of the posters, please spare me the " Teach them how to respect knives" comments


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Will_Owe80 said:


> I am familiar with the temperament of the posters, please spare me the " Teach them how to respect knives" comments


You won't get that from me. It's a waste of time. They always seem to go into the drawer and grab a steak knife for everything from cutting vegetables to opening boxes. If that's what they want it's fine with me. I'm certainly not going to go out and buy them something. I can get steak knives for less than $2.


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico (Nov 9, 2020)

I have some old Chicago Cutlery stuff from long ago, but most of the stuff I use at home (Henckels) is the same I use at work... and while you don't want anyone to tell you to teach your brood how to use knives, I've done that to everyone in the family and now I don't waste my time fixing the damage they do sharpening, sanding or replacing countertops, etc... and have no issue with them using anythnig I have.


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

Will_Owe80 said:


> Curious as to what knives everyone is using for their family. If your home crew is like mine you don't want them using your high end professional knives. My brood tend to leave used knives in the sink or on the countertops. Sometimes they might not use cutting boards. I currently let them use and older Global that I retired. I've been on this site for awhile, I am familiar with the temperament of the posters, please spare me the " Teach them how to respect knives" comments


I finally gave up after my brother-in-law used a couple of my high-end knives to open oysters and nearly destroyed them beyond repair. He's no longer allowed in the kitchen.

The kids are grown and after they were both married, we gave each of them professional quality knives (8" chef knife, 7" utility, 4" paring knife, 12" bread knife) as Christmas presents. They couldn't care less about them. One has no idea what happened to them, although he suspects his now ex-wife may have them. The other treated them like crap and the ones he can find are pretty much ruined. Then he purchased a cheap set because it has a knife block with a lot of knives and they thought the set and the block looked cool and impressive. He doesn't seem to understand the difference between the quantity and quality of knives. The set he purchased is horrible . . . I tried to sharpen them one time and decided not to waste my time.

I've shown a number of people how to properly handle knives. I've shown them how to hone and sharpen their knives. Explained the necessity of hand-washing and drying their knives . . . but, they still throw them in the dishwasher. Most don't care and probably never will . . . unless it becomes on-trend to have quality knives and maintain them properly. I'm sure there's something I do that brings out the same reaction in others . . . like why I don't feel it necessary to purchase a new luxury car every 2-3 years.


----------

